# If You Believe In Online Relationships Read On



## DEEKAYPEE8569

If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
--------------------------------------
I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."

One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom. 

I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
It goes on like that.

All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself. 

"Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.



No unsolicited comments, I said


----------



## RoseRed

Maybe she is already tooken.


----------



## Pete

She weighs 340lbs and has facial hair.  When you find out and are not interested she will accuse you of being "shallow".


----------



## aps45819

Gwen is actually your sister


----------



## Nickel

Gwen is really George.


----------



## Jameo

That ad at the bottom of this post is Got Herpes? Date others with herpes. (¯`·.¸Herpes Dating¸.·´¯) H-Date.com - genital herpes/HPV picture


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> Maybe she is already tooken.


------------------------------------------------------

No, we chatted online <<early>> this morning and Gwen told me that she, 'doesn't have anyone.'


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:


> That ad at the bottom of this post is Got Herpes? Date others with herpes. (¯`·.¸Herpes Dating¸.·´¯) H-Date.com - genital herpes/HPV picture



Good catch!


----------



## Nickel

Jameo said:


> That ad at the bottom of this post is Got Herpes? Date others with herpes. (¯`·.¸Herpes Dating¸.·´¯) H-Date.com - genital herpes/HPV picture


Mine says "Philippines Dating".  :giggle:


----------



## rack'm

Pete said:


> She weighs 340lbs and has facial hair.  When you find out and are not interested she will accuse you of being "shallow".



"Shallow Hal"


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Nickel said:


> Gwen is really George.


-----------------------

Prob'ly


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

aps45819 said:


> Gwen is actually your sister


---------------------------

WHAT?? THAT MAKES NO SENSE!!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Jameo said:


> That ad at the bottom of this post is Got Herpes? Date others with herpes. (¯`·.¸Herpes Dating¸.·´¯) H-Date.com - genital herpes/HPV picture


-------------------------
Okay.....what.....in the H*ll does this have to do with anything??


----------



## Sharon

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
> --------------------------------------
> I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."
> 
> One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom.
> 
> I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
> It goes on like that.
> 
> All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself.
> 
> "Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.



Why do you write in blue?  Are you sad..cold...or what?


----------



## Pete

There are some key words or phrases to look for.

Athletic = Plays linebacker in semi-pro football team. 

Healthy/slightly overweight = Big

Rubenesque = really big

Big heart = Big ass

Love the inner me = The outer me makes small kids cry and puppies run away yelping.

Homebody = The government has limited my "out time" to cut down on Sasquatch sightings reported to local police.


----------



## rack'm

Pete said:


> There are some key words or phrases to look for.
> 
> Athletic = Plays linebacker in semi-pro football team.
> 
> Healthy/slightly overweight = Big
> 
> Rubenesque = really big
> 
> Big heart = Big ass
> 
> Love the inner me = The outer me makes small kids cry and puppies run away yelping.
> 
> Homebody = The government has limited my "out time" to cut down on Sasquatch sightings reported to local police.
> 
> Big boned = small children and pets get caught in the gravitational pull of my girth and orbit me for months




Amended


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:


> Amended


----------



## Pete

rack'm said:


> Amended



Outstanding addition 



I don't have a more recent pic =The pic I did post is from 17 years and 240 pounds ago.

Full figured = BIF


----------



## rack'm

People person = too big to move off of the couch and a burdon to my family for food and clean up detail


----------



## Pete

Looking for a caring big hearted teddy bear = Someone strong enough to roll me over and swab the creases to prevent infections.


----------



## Jameo

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -------------------------
> Okay.....what.....in the H*ll does this have to do with anything??



Dunno, you tell me?


----------



## kelb

Great personality = Good thing because you are getting nowhere with that face


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> Looking for a caring big hearted teddy bear = Someone strong enough to roll me over and swab the creases to prevent infections.



Ew l


----------



## Dougstermd

Pete said:


> Looking for a caring big hearted teddy bear = Someone strong enough to roll me over and swab the creases to prevent infections.



you guys are really good at this online dating thing:


----------



## rack'm

Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
40-ish....................................49. 

Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone. 

Athletic..................................No breasts. 

Average looking....................Moooo. 

Beautiful................................Pathological liar. 

Emotionally Secure................On medication. 

Feminist.................................Fat. 

Free Spirit.............................Junkie. 

Friendship first.......................Former Slut

New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places

Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s 

Open-minded.........................Desperate. 

Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing. 

Professional................. ..........#####. 

Voluptuous.............................Very fat. 

Large frame............................Hugely fat. 

Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> 40-ish....................................49.
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.



What about Unapproachable Beyotch.


----------



## toppick08

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> 40-ish....................................49.
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> 40-ish....................................49.
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.



hahahahahaa LMAO



Actually.. What if shes a super model...and... shes tired of everyone going after her for her looks and she wants someone to love her personality 1st? 
HMmmmmm Food for thought


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> hahahahahaa LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. What if shes a super model...and... shes tired of everyone going after her for her looks and she wants someone to love her personality 1st?
> HMmmmmm Food for thought



DO NOT make sense in this thread, you'll ruin the Friday laughs.


----------



## rack'm

RoseRed said:


> What about Unapproachable Beyotch.



That falls under "secluded"


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:


> That falls under "secluded"


----------



## Pete

Dougstermd said:


> you guys are really good at this online dating thing:



We all tried it at one point.  For me it was many years ago.

I corresponded with a couple who did not post pics.  that is where I met the "Athletic" linebacker chick and the "big heart" chick.  

So I swore off any without a pic.  Found one, decent looking, nicely written ad so we corresponded.  Comes time to meet and I go and stand there waiting.  Soon this chick I had never seen before comes up and introduces herself as the internet chick.  Looks NOTHING like the picture.  She was about 5'-3" 285lbs and the pic she was fit.

Being the gentleman I am I didn't run out the door screaming nor did I punch her in the food slot, I had to be decent and go through with the date.  So we got a table and I started chatting.  After a couple beers I finally loosened up enough to say;

"I am pretty shocked you don't look a thing like the picture you posted."



That is when she said those words that cause me to randomly chuckle whenever I think about it.


*"Oh, that picture was 17 years old, all my recent ones make me look fat."*

It took all my might to not pour my beer on her head and walk out.


----------



## aps45819

kelb said:


> Actually.. What if shes a super model...and... shes tired of everyone going after her for her looks and she wants someone to love her personality 1st?
> HMmmmmm Food for thought



better odds with a Lotto ticket


----------



## Pete

kelb said:


> hahahahahaa LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. What if shes a super model...and... shes tired of everyone going after her for her looks and she wants someone to love her personality 1st?
> HMmmmmm Food for thought



Like that would ever happen


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> DO NOT make sense in this thread, you'll ruin the Friday laughs.



Did you just smack me? 

Sorry to bring reason to this.. LOL I just felt bad for that guy for a minute. Trying to be positive. Im done now though.. it wont happen again !


----------



## Sharon

Pete said:


> "I am pretty shocked you don't look a thing like the picture you posted."
> 
> That is when she said those words that cause me to randomly chuckle whenever I think about it.
> 
> *"Oh, that picture was 17 years old, all my recent ones make me look fat."*
> 
> It took all my might to not pour my beer on her head and walk out.


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> We all tried it at one point.  For me it was many years ago.
> 
> I corresponded with a couple who did not post pics.  that is where I met the "Athletic" linebacker chick and the "big heart" chick.
> 
> So I swore off any without a pic.  Found one, decent looking, nicely written ad so we corresponded.  Comes time to meet and I go and stand there waiting.  Soon this chick I had never seen before comes up and introduces herself as the internet chick.  Looks NOTHING like the picture.  She was about 5'-3" 285lbs and the pic she was fit.
> 
> Being the gentleman I am I didn't run out the door screaming nor did I punch her in the food slot, I had to be decent and go through with the date.  So we got a table and I started chatting.  After a couple beers I finally loosened up enough to say;
> 
> "I am pretty shocked you don't look a thing like the picture you posted."
> 
> 
> 
> That is when she said those words that cause me to randomly chuckle whenever I think about it.
> 
> 
> *"Oh, that picture was 17 years old, all my recent ones make me look fat."*
> 
> It took all my might to not pour my beer on her head and walk out.


----------



## rack'm

Pete said:


> We all tried it at one point.  For me it was many years ago.
> 
> I corresponded with a couple who did not post pics.  that is where I met the "Athletic" linebacker chick and the "big heart" chick.
> 
> So I swore off any without a pic.  Found one, decent looking, nicely written ad so we corresponded.  Comes time to meet and I go and stand there waiting.  Soon this chick I had never seen before comes up and introduces herself as the internet chick.  Looks NOTHING like the picture.  She was about 5'-3" 285lbs and the pic she was fit.
> 
> Being the gentleman I am I didn't run out the door screaming nor did I punch her in the food slot, I had to be decent and go through with the date.  So we got a table and I started chatting.  After a couple beers I finally loosened up enough to say;
> 
> "I am pretty shocked you don't look a thing like the picture you posted."
> 
> 
> 
> That is when she said those words that cause me to randomly chuckle whenever I think about it.
> 
> 
> *"Oh, that picture was 17 years old, all my recent ones make me look fat."*
> 
> *It took all my might to not pour my beer on her head and walk out.*


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No, we chatted online <<early>> this morning and Gwen told me that she, 'doesn't have anyone.'



She lied.


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> Did you just smack me?
> 
> Sorry to bring reason to this.. LOL I just felt bad for that guy for a minute. Trying to be positive. Im done now though.. it wont happen again !




Bring on the noise 


Just wait until he meets her, then we'll all feel sorry for him.


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:


> She lied.



  Even I, the person who HATES his picture being taken, have several of myself.  I would rather have people speculate that I may be ugly instead of posting my pic and removing any doubt.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Sharon said:


> Why do you write in blue?  Are you sad..cold...or what?


-------------------------------------------------

Just to be different


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> Even I, the person who HATES his picture being taken, have several of myself.  I would rather have people speculate that I may be ugly instead of posting my pic and removing any doubt.



..and who the heck does NOT have a digi cam these days? hmm?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

sockgirl77 said:


> She lied.


------------------------------

Maybe she did. Oh well..... No skin off MY nose.


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> ..and who the heck does NOT have a digi cam these days? hmm?



Pete has one, he just wants the women to love his mind first......


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No, we chatted online <<early>> this morning and Gwen told me that she, 'doesn't have anyone.'





kelb said:


> ..and who the heck does NOT have a digi cam these days? hmm?



Mine brokeded but I have my cell. :shrug:


----------



## kelb

QUOTE=rack'm;2700653]Pete has one, he just wants the women to love his mind first......[/QUOTE]


 I hear that LOL Im tired of people not wanting me for my mind LMAO


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> I hear that LOL Im tired of people not wanting me for my mind LMAO



and what a nice mind you have too


----------



## kom526

Here ya go...
YouTube - Eddie Murphy on Lowered Expectations


----------



## BS Gal

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just to be different



Just go meet her and report back.  I think it's time you took the next step.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Jameo said:


> Dunno, you tell me?


-------------------------------------------

You're not making sense.
<<<THINK>>> before you type. or are you too busy trying to remember to breathe?


----------



## Pete

kelb said:


> I hear that LOL Im tired of people not wanting me for my mind LMAO



are you hawt?


----------



## aps45819

kelb said:


> ..and who the heck does NOT have a digi cam these days? hmm?



The old lady in front of you at the grocery store paying with a check


----------



## rack'm

BS Gal said:


> Just go meet her and report back.  I think it's time you took the next step.



 and if you feel a breeze pickup and don't see an approaching vehicle, it's her.


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> are you hawt?



UH... no ... why.. are you? hehe got any pics? I dont.. but I have a great personality


----------



## Phina

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> 40-ish....................................49.
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.




When I write my personal ad this will be my bible! 

(Crossing my fingers) that I find a guy without having to go that route!!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BS Gal said:


> Just go meet her and report back.  I think it's time you took the next step.


--------------------------------------------------------

You know.....that's not a bad idea. Except for that "report back" part. I mean what if we suddenly decide to run off together?


----------



## aps45819

BS Gal said:


> Just go meet her and report back.  I think it's time you took the next step.



 One lunch or coffe in public won't kill you.


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> One lunch or coffe in public won't kill you.



Hey! Someone said I should meet you.


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> UH... no ... why.. are you? hehe got any pics? I dont.. but I have a great personality



Hey Pete, wanna buy some pix of Kelb??


----------



## Pete

kelb said:


> UH... no ... why.. are you? hehe got any pics? I dont.. but I have a great personality



I have no pic but I have a big heart


----------



## toppick08

aps45819 said:


> One lunch or coffe in public won't kill you.


----------



## BS Gal

rack'm said:


> and if you feel a breeze pickup and don't see an approaching vehicle, it's her.


----------



## rack'm

Phina said:


> Hey! Someone said I should me*a*t you.



:fixed:


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:


> One lunch or coffe in public won't kill you.



What if they steal your necklace?


----------



## Pete

Phina said:


> When I write my personal ad this will be my bible!
> 
> (Crossing my fingers) that I find a guy without having to go that route!!



I have a feeling you wont


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> Hey! Someone said I should meet you.



They're right. I put the fun in dysfunctional


----------



## Baja28

And when all they have are head shots.....run for the hills (they're too fat below to catch you).


----------



## Phina

rack'm said:


> :fixed:


----------



## BS Gal

Phina said:


> Hey! Someone said I should meet you.



Oh for Gawd's sake


----------



## rack'm

Baja28 said:


> And when all they have are head shots _*shot at 18mm*_.....run for the hills (they're too fat below to catch you).


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> Hey! Someone said I should meet you.



Is that your picture in your av?
You look athletic


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> They're right. I put the fun in dysfunctional



Aps


----------



## kelb

hahah no pics of me are being sold today Rack'm.. Im scared to know what pics you have of me hehe


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> Is that your picture in your av?
> You look athletic





> Athletic..................................No breasts.



 You gotta problem with that??


----------



## Pete

Phina said:


> Aps


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> Aps



I'm sure my good friend Pete was referring to my trips to Westmoreland Park and the awesome "Fossil Beach" they have there.


----------



## Baja28

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You know.....that's not a bad idea. Except for that "report back" part. I mean what if we suddenly decide to run off together?


You're a friggin idiot.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> What if they steal your necklace?


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> I'm sure my good friend Pete was referring to my trips to Westmoreland Park and the awesome "Fossil Beach" they have there.



Oh neat!


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:


> I'm sure my good friend Pete was referring to my trips to Westmoreland Park and the awesome "Fossil Beach" they have there.



Butt of course old pal of mine.


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> You gotta problem with that??



 no problem at all with that


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> And when all they have are head shots.....run for the hills (they're too fat below to catch you).



Slightly pear shaped.


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> hahah no pics of me are being sold today Rack'm.. Im scared to know what pics you have of me hehe


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:


> I'm sure my good friend Pete was referring to my trips to Westmoreland Park and the awesome "Fossil Beach" they have there.




I found a petrified clam on the cliffs there about 25 years ago


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Slightly pear shaped.



Or basketball shaped...


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> no problem at all with that



 Good cause I happen to like these small breast...eses


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Or basketball shaped...



Or Socki for the past 4 years.


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> Oh neat!



....


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> ....



Wow, you rock!! (Pun intended )


----------



## GWguy

aps45819 said:


> ....



  Those are just some common everyday shells that someone tossed in a cement mixer.......


----------



## BS Gal

Phina said:


> Wow, you rock!! (Pun intended )



  Are we going to get to see a developing on-line relationship here?


----------



## Phina

BS Gal said:


> Are we going to get to see a developing on-line relationship here?



This site is great!!


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> I have no pic but I have a big heart



Big heart? Great personality? We will be great together


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:


> Are we going to get to see a developing on-line relationship here?



Good. When the break up we'll get to see all the drama unveil.


----------



## beachcat

Pete said:


> There are some key words or phrases to look for.
> 
> Athletic = Plays linebacker in semi-pro football team.
> 
> Healthy/slightly overweight = Big
> 
> Rubenesque = really big
> 
> Big heart = Big ass
> 
> Love the inner me = The outer me makes small kids cry and puppies run away yelping.
> 
> Homebody = The government has limited my "out time" to cut down on Sasquatch sightings reported to local police.




so true - i'm on match.com and i totally agree w/ pete.  good thing i only signed up for three months


----------



## beachcat

BS Gal said:


> Are we going to get to see a developing on-line relationship here?



I hope so, these forums have been too politcal here lately.  Sick of hearing about obama, hillary, uno, etc.


----------



## BS Gal

beachcat said:


> so true - i'm on match.com and i totally agree w/ pete.  good thing i only signed up for three months



So that's not working out so great?


----------



## rack'm

beachcat said:


> so true - i'm on match.com and i totally agree w/ pete.  good thing i only signed up for three months



I guess you couldn't score on here huh?


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:


> I guess you couldn't score on here huh?


----------



## missperky




----------



## Pete

beachcat said:


> so true - i'm on match.com and i totally agree w/ pete.  good thing i only signed up for three months



Are you the crazy sister?  I can never keep this straight.


----------



## beachcat

sockgirl77 said:


> She lied.



she may be married to OJ.  Run for your life, keep your head


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> I guess you couldn't score on here huh?


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:


> Are you the crazy sister?  I can never keep this straight.



I can't remember which is which, either.


----------



## beachcat

Pete said:


> Are you the crazy sister?  I can never keep this straight.



crazy how


----------



## rack'm

Pete said:


> Are you the crazy sister?  I can never keep this straight.



I thought she was the nympho necrophiliac :shrug:


----------



## Pete

beachcat said:


> crazy how



The one who doesn't seem to have her act together.


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> I'm not the hottest thing in the world, but I'm okay and when I tried the internet thing, I wanted people to talk to me and not judge me by what I looked like.  I wanted to meet someone I could actually TALK to.  I like the  type, so I was also looking for someone who could actually talk about something other than general how's the weather.  If they kept pressing me for a pic I thought they were shallow and only looking to get laid, so I'd send them my pic and tell them to shove off.   and then they'd want to have a conversation and act contrite.
> 
> Yep.  Internet dating was never a success for me.





AMEN!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Baja28 said:


> You're a friggin idiot.


-----------------------------------------------------

Sticks and stones.....

Do you have a point???


----------



## GWguy

kelb said:


> AMEN!



Me too.... unmitigated disaster...


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sticks and stones.....
> 
> Do you have a point???



Yeah, you're a friggin idiot.


----------



## beachcat

BS Gal said:


> So that's not working out so great?



no - a guy actually told me he was 6'2".  I swear thats what his profile said.  then we start chatting, and he asked if i had a problem with him being 5'6".  And living with his parents.  which he forgot to put in his profile....

reminded me of that brad paisley song, "online"


----------



## missperky

Pete said:


> Are you the crazy sister?  I can never keep this straight.



I am..


----------



## sockgirl77

beachcat said:


> no - a guy actually told me he was 6'2".  I swear thats what his profile said.  then we start chatting, and he asked if i had a problem with him being 5'6".  And living with his parents.  which he forgot to put in his profile....
> 
> reminded me of that brad paisley song, "online"



You know, it is really not that hard to get laid in here. The men are pretty easy. Would you like to borrow one off of my list?


----------



## rack'm

beachcat said:


> no - a guy actually told me he was 6'2".  I swear thats what his profile said.  then we start chatting, and he asked if i had a problem with him being 5'6".  And living with his parents.  which he forgot to put in his profile....
> 
> reminded me of that brad paisley song, "online"


----------



## kelb

beachcat said:


> no - a guy actually told me he was 6'2".  I swear thats what his profile said.  then we start chatting, and he asked if i had a problem with him being 5'6".  And living with his parents.  which he forgot to put in his profile....
> 
> reminded me of that brad paisley song, "online"



lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe

(red karma alert!!)


----------



## JLS

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
> --------------------------------------
> I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."
> 
> One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom.
> 
> I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
> It goes on like that.
> 
> All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself.
> 
> "Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.
> 
> 
> 
> No unsolicited comments, I said



I'm agreeing with some of the others - either she is taken (she could be lying), or shes overweight and afraid of rejection, or maybe shes really shy and after hearing all those stories about people hooking up after meeting online and finding out some of them are rapists and murderers, shes being very cautious..   Not saying you are any of those but..  maybe shes just being cautious..


----------



## sockgirl77

kelb said:


> lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe
> 
> (red karma alert!!)



There are some real men in here. Just as hot IRL and just as outspoken IRL.


----------



## Pete

missperky said:


> I am..



You are not her sister.  Wait.......eff it, nevermind


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe
> 
> (red karma alert!!)



  I've admitted that I'm a fat, mean old bastard :shrug:


----------



## missperky

kelb said:


> lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe
> 
> (red karma alert!!)



I am the same person on here and IRL. :shrug: I ain't hot, I am short, fat and ugly...


----------



## missperky

Pete said:


> You are not her sister.  Wait.......eff it, nevermind



No, I'm not....


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:


> There are some real men in here. Just as hot IRL and just as outspoken IRL.


----------



## Baja28

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Do you have a point???[/COLOR]



Yes, it's the top of your head....


----------



## BS Gal

kelb said:


> lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe
> 
> (red karma alert!!)



How many of us do you know IRL?  You might be surprised.  For example, Miggy is hot, socki is hot and a biatch and Pete is the cat's meow.


----------



## GWguy

sockgirl77 said:


> There are some real men in here. Just as hot IRL and just as outspoken IRL.



And then there are some of us that are not so hot, but real men IRL, just the same.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:


>



Yes, you are one of them. Honestly, you talk more IRL than you do in here.


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:


> How many of us do you know IRL?  You might be surprised.  For example, Miggy is hot, socki is hot and a biatch and Pete is the cat's meow.



Thanks, I think.


----------



## missperky

GWguy said:


> And then there are some of us that are not so hot, but real men IRL, just the same.


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:


> You know, it is really not that hard to get laid in here. The men are pretty easy. Would you like to borrow one off of my list?



Yeah...I'm surprised she hasn't been hit up by a certain one....I won't say his name, but let's just say he probably goes to places like OC, Rehoboth, or VA Beach on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## beachcat

sockgirl77 said:


> You know, it is really not that hard to get laid in here. The men are pretty easy. Would you like to borrow one off of my list?



yeah, i gather that.  i'll let you know.  will they buy me stuff


----------



## kelb

BS Gal said:


> How many of us do you know IRL?  You might be surprised.  For example, Miggy is hot, socki is hot and a biatch and Pete is the cat's meow.



Just making a joke.. lol


----------



## Baja28

beachcat said:


> no - a guy actually told me he was 6'2".  I swear thats what his profile said.  then we start chatting, and he asked if i had a problem with him being 5'6".  And living with his parents.  which he forgot to put in his profile....
> 
> reminded me of that brad paisley song, "online"


I said 5'-9"


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:


> Thanks, I think.


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:


> There are some real men in here. Just as hot IRL and just as outspoken IRL.


I heard those guys ride bikes


----------



## Cowgirl

Pete said:


>



Modest, too!


----------



## rack'm

beachcat said:


> yeah, i gather that.  i'll let you know.  will they buy me stuff



Catt, is that you?


----------



## sockgirl77

beachcat said:


> yeah, i gather that.  i'll let you know.  will they buy me stuff



A drink or two.


----------



## BS Gal

sockgirl77 said:


> Thanks, I think.





It is my highest compliment.


----------



## MMDad

I just got home. Are the previous 141 posts worth reading? If I guessed that this thread didn't turn out the way doofus hoped, would I be right?

Can I get a summary? TIA!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

JLS said:


> I'm agreeing with some of the others - either she is taken (she could be lying), or shes overweight and afraid of rejection, or maybe shes really shy and after hearing all those stories about people hooking up after meeting online and finding out some of them are rapists and murderers, shes being very cautious..   Not saying you are any of those but..  maybe shes just being cautious..


----------------------------------------------
Tell me something I _don't know. It may not sound like it based on what I've said so far, but I'm giving her the option to move ahead; and in today's online world, a pic is worth 1000. I was honest with her and sent her a pic of me; and not a filthy one. I would just like to think that Gwen would reciprocate, that's all._


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:


> Yeah...I'm surprised she hasn't been hit up by a certain one....I won't say his name, but let's just say he probably goes to places like OC, Rehoboth, or VA Beach on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## rack'm

Cowgirl said:


> Yeah...I'm surprised she hasn't been hit up by a certain one....I won't say his name, but let's just say he probably goes to places like OC, Rehoboth, or VA Beach on Saturdays and Sundays.



Why do you have to bring slutted into this?


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, you are one of them. Honestly, you talk more IRL than you do in here.



I try to or else I come off as shy.


----------



## aps45819

beachcat said:


> yeah, i gather that.  i'll let you know.  will they buy me stuff



Pete will, he's desperate


----------



## Cowgirl

rack'm said:


> Why do you have to bring slutted into this?



No, silly.  Not him.


----------



## beachcat

sockgirl77 said:


> A drink or two.



damnit!


----------



## PrchJrkr

beachcat said:


> yeah, i gather that.  i'll let you know.  will they buy me stuff



Doesn't that make it prostitution?


----------



## rack'm

MMDad said:


> I just got home. Are the previous 141 posts worth reading? If I guessed that this thread didn't turn out the way doofus hoped, would I be right?
> 
> Can I get a summary? TIA!



Read it


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> I would just like to think that Gwen would reciprocate, that's all.



Depends on how big it is.


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:


> It is my highest compliment.


----------



## rack'm

Cowgirl said:


> No, silly.  Not him.



Sorry, he fit the criteria


----------



## beachcat

PrchJrkr said:


> Doesn't that make it prostitution?



no


----------



## Pete

Cowgirl said:


> Modest, too!


----------



## rack'm

PrchJrkr said:


> Doesn't that make it prostitution?



  You ALWAYS pay for it


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MMDad said:


> I just got home. Are the previous 136 posts worth reading? If I guessed that this thread didn't turn out the way doofus hoped, would I be right?
> 
> Can I get a summary? TIA!


-----------------------------------
"doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.

If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.


----------



## PrchJrkr

rack'm said:


> You ALWAYS pay for it



Oh, believe me, I know.


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.



Do not make fun of short people. It will not help you get laid.


----------



## rack'm

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.



   Ya gonna take that MM??


----------



## rack'm

PrchJrkr said:


> Oh, believe me, I know.



Just checking


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:


> Pete will, he's desperate



Me desperate, Shirley you jest.


----------



## rack'm

Pete said:


> Me desperate, Shirley you jest.



Are you gonna take that Shirley?


----------



## crabcake

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I was took online classes rather recently ...



 Guessing it wasn't a grammar class.


----------



## BS Gal

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.



Yeah, but if I want to watch it later, should I buy a TiVo or a Direct TV DVR?


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:


> Yeah, but if I want to watch it later, should I buy a TiVo or a Direct TV DVR?



Don't buy, rent.


----------



## rack'm

crabcake said:


> Guessing it wasn't a grammar class.



He hasn't figured out how to install the ebonics translator yet


----------



## migtig

BS Gal said:


> How many of us do you know IRL?  You might be surprised.  For example, Miggy is hot, socki is hot and a biatch and Pete is the cat's meow.



You know what...I'm stealing you away from zee.    Mine mine mine.


----------



## crabcake

rack'm said:


> He hasn't figured out how to install the ebonics translator yet



He should PM JPC.


----------



## rack'm

crabcake said:


> He should PM JPC.



Yea.......where the hell is Vrai, she's gonna love this thread.


----------



## RadioPatrol

Pete said:


> *"Oh, that picture was 17 years old, all my recent ones make me look fat."*


----------



## BS Gal

migtig said:


> You know what...I'm stealing you away from zee.    Mine mine mine.



   Lately, she only wants me for my tools.  :kickingdirt:


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Do not make fun of short people. It will not help you get laid.



You get 'em Socki


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> Mine brokeded but I have my cell. :shrug:



How many bathroom mirror cell phone picks have we all seen on personal sites ?


----------



## rack'm

BS Gal said:


> Lately, she only wants me for my tools.  :kickingdirt:




Typical woman


----------



## migtig

BS Gal said:


> Lately, she only wants me for my tools.  :kickingdirt:



I don't need your tools...just you


----------



## RadioPatrol

Phina said:


> (Crossing my fingers) that I find a guy without having to go that route!!



nothing wrong with internet dating ............


----------



## MMDad

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.



[Stand] [on] [a] [ladder]? I've flushed [turds] taller than you. Don't flatter yourself, doofus.

You know, you could take your own advice, and ignore people you disagree with. There's even a function on these forums to do it. Can you figure it out, doofus?

And [stop] using those [stupid] brackets [!]

Here's a bit of actual, friendly advice from someone who can actually get a piece once in a while: stop sounding so desperate and you might have better luck. Women can see just how hard up you are, and they run for the hills. That's why you are having no luck.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BS Gal said:


> Lately, she only wants me for my toys.  :kickingdirt:



:fixed:


----------



## RadioPatrol

Phina said:


> You gotta problem with that??


----------



## aps45819

RadioPatrol said:


> nothing wrong with internet dating ............



 I met a nice lady online a couple of years ago. 
Except for her turning out to be married and an alcoholic she was pretty nice.


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> You know, it is really not that hard to get laid in here. *The men are* pretty *easy.* Would you like to borrow one off of my list?



 pull your skirt up and see how fast they come running


----------



## sockgirl77

RadioPatrol said:


> pull your skirt up and see how fast they come running



Okay. 

Men, I just hiked up my skirt a few inches.


----------



## rack'm

RadioPatrol said:


> pull your skirt up and see how fast they come running



You are talking about men, right?


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> You are talking about men, right?



Ew


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> Ew


----------



## Phina

RadioPatrol said:


> nothing wrong with internet dating ............



Dating is scary by itself without the internet part!!!


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Men, I just hiked up my skirt a few inches.





can i come over .........


----------



## RadioPatrol

Phina said:


> Dating is scary by itself without the internet part!!!



Phina the net adds that extra edge, who is going to really show up and will he look like Charles Manson


like Pete said, oh that pics is 17 yrs old , any newer ones make me look fat


----------



## kelb

Phina said:


> Dating is scary by itself without the internet part!!!



Im def. not looking forward to dating again


----------



## sockgirl77

RadioPatrol said:


> can i come over .........



Sure. No men here have reacted. Just kidding. I do NOT want _that_ attention here.


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> Im def. not looking forward to dating again



Now you've put out there that you're single...........the hounds will soon follow


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. No men here have reacted. Just kidding. I do NOT want _that_ attention here.



so was I Sockgirl - no worries, ya know the old blond mating call works the best 

"I am so Drunk"


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. No men here have reacted. Just kidding. I do NOT want that attention _*here*_.


----------



## sockgirl77

RadioPatrol said:


> so was I Sockgirl - no worries, ya know the old blond mating call works the best
> 
> "I am so Drunk"



I am not blonde.


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> Now you've put out there that you're single...........the hounds will soon follow



 NO NO NO Im athletic, great personality and.. er umm.. help me out here ...


----------



## RadioPatrol

kelb said:


> Im def. not looking forward to dating again



aww why not ....... do you think there are more freaks and Physco's now, than the last time you dated ?


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> NO NO NO Im athletic, great personality and.. er umm.. help me out here ...



Big boned people person with the heart of a saint


----------



## kelb

RadioPatrol said:


> aww why not ....... do you think there are more freaks and Physco's now, than the last time you dated ?


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> I am not blonde.



I bet if would work in a bar or at a party anyway


----------



## Phina

kelb said:


> Im def. not looking forward to dating again





If I was looking for easy one night stands or "friends" then dating would be easy.... but that's not my goal in life.


----------



## RadioPatrol

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> Big boned people person with the heart of a saint


----------



## RadioPatrol

Phina said:


> If I was looking for easy one night stands or "friends" then dating would be easy.... but that's not my goal in life.



do a search , I believe there was long thread about FWB's


----------



## rack'm

RadioPatrol said:


> I bet if would work in a bar or at a party anyway



Guys that pound drunk broads make me sick


----------



## Phina

RadioPatrol said:


> do a search , I believe there was long thread about FWB's



 No thanks


----------



## RadioPatrol

rack'm said:


> Guys that pound drunk broads make me sick



gezz it was a joke ...........


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:


> Guys that pound drunk broads make me sick



You are a true gentleman.


----------



## rack'm

RadioPatrol said:


> gezz it was a joke ...........



I know, but it's still a sick practice


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:


> You are a true gentleman.



Not at all, ask Kelb what a sleeze I am......


----------



## RadioPatrol

rack'm said:


> Not at all, ask Kelb what a sleeze I am......


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> Not at all, ask Kelb what a sleeze I am......



LMAO

sleeze?? I dont know if thats the word I would use for YOU


----------



## rack'm

kelb said:


> LMAO
> 
> sleeze?? I dont know if thats the word I would use for YOU



That's ma'girl


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:


> That's ma'girl


----------



## kelb

rack'm said:


> That's ma'girl


----------



## (((echo)))

I just walked in...is this thread worth reading?


----------



## sockgirl77

(((echo))) said:


> I just walked in...is this thread worth reading?



Yes, it's a hoot.


----------



## rack'm

(((echo))) said:


> I just walked in...is this thread worth reading?



Go for it..........


*AMF!!*


----------



## (((echo)))

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, it's a hoot.



well i'm too lazy, sum it up for me


----------



## (((echo)))

rack'm said:


> Go for it..........
> 
> 
> *AMF!!*



AMF?


----------



## Pete

kelb said:


> NO NO NO Im athletic, great personality and.. er umm.. help me out here ...





rack'm said:


> Now you've put out there that you're single...........the hounds will soon follow



You two sem to know each other.


----------



## RadioPatrol

(((echo))) said:


> AMF?



Adios Mother ####er or Adios My Friend ....

he has probably left work for the weekend


----------



## Phina

(((echo))) said:


> AMF?


----------



## sockgirl77

(((echo))) said:


> well i'm too lazy, sum it up for me



Idiot falls in love with married fat chick he's never met. Rack'm is hitting on kelb. Kelb is hitting on reciprocating. I hiked my skirt up. No men reacted. Pete got burned by a fat chick online. He almost poured beer on her head. Etc...


----------



## RadioPatrol

sockgirl77 said:


> Idiot falls in love with married fat chick he's never met. Rack'm is hitting on kelb. Kelb is hitting on reciprocating. *I hiked my skirt up. No men reacted.* Pete got burned by a fat chick online. He almost poured beer on her head. Etc...


----------



## toppick08

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.



I got MMDad's slack.....

Blue doofus.


----------



## kelb

sockgirl77 said:


> Idiot falls in love with married fat chick he's never met. Rack'm is hitting on kelb. Kelb is hitting on reciprocating. I hiked my skirt up. No men reacted. Pete got burned by a fat chick online. He almost poured beer on her head. Etc...



LOL Rack'ms hitting on me? LMAO.. YOU ARE?!


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> You two sem to know each other.



Yup.. we sure do


----------



## sockgirl77

kelb said:


> LOL Rack'ms hitting on me? LMAO.. YOU ARE?!



His biatch. Good to meet you.


----------



## kom526

kom526 said:


> Here ya go...
> YouTube - Eddie Murphy on Lowered Expectations



...


----------



## kelb

sockgirl77 said:


> His biatch. Good to meet you.



Your his biatch?  LMAO.. oh ok.. nice to meet you


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Your his biatch?  LMAO.. oh ok.. nice to meet you


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:


> Idiot falls in love with married fat chick he's never met. Rack'm is hitting on kelb. Kelb is hitting on reciprocating. *I hiked my skirt up. No men reacted.* Pete got burned by a fat chick online. He almost poured beer on her head. Etc...



Just be glad we didn't run


----------



## signora

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
> --------------------------------------
> I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."
> 
> One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom.
> 
> I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
> It goes on like that.
> 
> All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself.
> 
> "Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.
> 
> 
> 
> No unsolicited comments, I said



There are some people that are just not into pictures because people are judgemental so they rather get to know somebody first by their personality then by their looks. Have you asked Gwen for her phone # instead of just trying to get to know her online (a voice tells a lot about a person then a bunch of typed words). If she avoids exchanging the phone # then something is probably not right and would not pursue.


----------



## MMDad

aps45819 said:


> Just be glad we didn't run



I thought I smelled something about that time.


----------



## jetmonkey

signora said:


> There are some people that are just not into pictures because people are judgemental so they rather get to know somebody first by their personality then by their looks. Have you asked Gwen for her phone # instead of just trying to get to know her online (a voice tells a lot about a person then a bunch of typed words). If she avoids exchanging the phone # then something is probably not right and would not pursue.


We call them 'fuglies'


----------



## (((echo)))

i cant believe i just wasted another 20 min


----------



## (((echo)))

:shrug: i guess it's ok as long as you can fit it in the USB port...


----------



## aps45819

(((echo))) said:


> :shrug: i guess it's ok as long as you can fit it in the USB port...



 Oh baby, wanna see my big 2.0


----------



## Etred101

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
> --------------------------------------
> I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."
> 
> One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom.
> 
> I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
> It goes on like that.
> 
> All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself.
> 
> "Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.
> 
> 
> 
> No unsolicited comments, I said



Hanging out in a fern bar is much better.


----------



## Chain729

Phina said:


> You gotta problem with that??



Yes.



sockgirl77 said:


> Slightly pear shaped.



I ran into one of those once.  Sweet girl, but it was possible that I could end up eaten.



kelb said:


> lmao... that entire song is about this forum.. lol the men and woman are all HOT and in real life do not have the balls to say the stuff they say on here in person LMAO!! So they are all in here to be hot and smart and tuff hehehe
> 
> (red karma alert!!)



There are those that say worse things in real life.  Bored Mommy makes us be good.  



Phina said:


> If I was looking for easy one night stands or "friends" then dating would be easy.... but that's not my goal in life.



And why not?  That should be the goal in EVERYONE'S life.



rack'm said:


> Guys that pound drunk broads make me sick



Why?  Middle aged drunk women are the best    Of course, there is that ethical code about making the arrangements BEFORE they're drunk....


----------



## Chain729

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> *40-ish....................................49. *
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.



That goes for any "ish" or "in my x's"... 20's, 30's, etc.


----------



## signora

jetmonkey said:


> We call them 'fuglies'



Call it what you like - nobody is perfect and everybody has their flaws. That's the problem w/so many people they think they are perfect where their first instinct is to judge others by the outside appearance instead of seeing what the person is really like on the inside. 

Take for instinct this forum, look at how many of you get mad when you get a red karma and have to post it for others to see or become a critic when you don't like somebody else's response to a thread. 

We are all human-beings w/feelings and do not like to be judged/criticized by others.


----------



## Chain729

signora said:


> Call it what you like - nobody is perfect and everybody has their flaws. That's the problem w/so many people they think they are perfect where their first instinct is to judge others by the outside appearance instead of seeing what the person is really like on the inside.
> 
> Take for instinct this forum, look at how many of you get mad when you get a red karma and have to post it for others to see or become a critic when you don't like somebody else's response to a thread.
> 
> We are all human-beings w/feelings and do not like to be judged/criticized by others.



Anyone that says they don't judge at all is a liar.


----------



## Dodgem250

I do believe in online love and relationships, but, my real wife doesn't charge by the minute...

BUMP-BUMP!


----------



## Dodgem250

signora said:


> Call it what you like - nobody is perfect and everybody has their flaws. That's the problem w/so many people they think they are perfect where their first instinct is to judge others by the outside appearance instead of seeing what the person is really like on the inside.
> 
> Take for instinct this forum, look at how many of you get mad when you get a red karma and have to post it for others to see or become a critic when you don't like somebody else's response to a thread.
> 
> We are all human-beings w/feelings and do not like to be judged/criticized by others.



WRONG... Now just back up...​
People's first instinct is to judge appearance of others...
by how their friends judge the appearance of others...​
Karma on these forums means nothing anyway, its always red and I don't like red anyway... so anyway...​


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BS Gal said:


> Yeah, but if I want to watch it later, should I buy a TiVo or a Direct TV DVR?


---------------------------------

If that's what floats your boat.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Baja28 said:


> You're a friggin idiot.


---------------------------------------------

Well, I can sleep sound tonight. You think I'm a friggin idiot.
Thanks


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Sharon said:


> Why do you write in blue?  Are you sad..cold...or what?


-------------------------------------------------
Because it separates me from the idiots so other readers can see the intelligent posts.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah, you're a friggin idiot.


---------------------------------
YUP


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

JLS said:


> I'm agreeing with some of the others - either she is taken (she could be lying), or shes overweight and afraid of rejection, or maybe shes really shy and after hearing all those stories about people hooking up after meeting online and finding out some of them are rapists and murderers, shes being very cautious..   Not saying you are any of those but..  maybe shes just being cautious..



Nothing is going to happen. I've moved on. You all should too.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah, you're a friggin idiot.


----------



## vraiblonde

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> Because it separates me from the idiots so other readers can see the intelligent posts.


:snort:

Why would you post your story, then say you don't want any unsolicited comments?  By posting in the first place, you're soliciting feedback.



Anyway, she's either ugly or thinks she is.  Obviously very insecure for some reason, so you're better off leaving that alone.  Chicks with issues are bad, m'kay?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Baja28 said:


> Yes, it's the top of your head....



That took some though. Did you hurt yourself?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

crabcake said:


> Guessing it wasn't a grammar class.



Nope. But YOU caught it didn't ya Jethro.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MMDad said:


> [Stand] [on] [a] [ladder]? I've flushed [turds] taller than you. Don't flatter yourself, doofus.
> 
> You know, you could take your own advice, and ignore people you disagree with. There's even a function on these forums to do it. Can you figure it out, doofus?
> 
> And [stop] using those [stupid] brackets [!]
> 
> Here's a bit of actual, friendly advice from someone who can actually get a piece once in a while: stop sounding so desperate and you might have better luck. Women can see just how hard up you are, and they run for the hills. That's why you are having no luck.



Do you honestly think I expected to find 'a piece,' as you so elloquently put it? I just wanted to check the intelligence level around here. 

BTW "elloquently" is a big boy word.


----------



## BuddyLee

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I just wanted to check the intelligence level around here.


It just went down a few points with the addition of this thread.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MMDad said:


> [Stand] [on] [a] [ladder]? I've flushed [turds] taller than you. Don't flatter yourself, doofus.Your point??
> 
> You know, you could take your own advice, and ignore people you disagree with. There's even a function on these forums to do it. Can you figure it out, doofus? Ummmmmmm........
> 
> And [stop] using those [stupid] brackets [!] [[[[[[  ]]]]]]
> 
> Here's a bit of actual, friendly advice from someone who can actually get a piece once in a while: stop sounding so desperate and you might have better luck. Women can see just how hard up you are, and they run for the hills. That's why you are having no luck.



You actually thought I wanted to hook up. You must be one of those idiots who believes EVERYTHING you read.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

toppick08 said:


> I got MMDad's slack.....
> 
> Blue doofus.



OH NO!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> Why would you post your story, then say you don't want any unsolicited comments?  By posting in the first place, you're soliciting feedback. YUP
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, she's either ugly or thinks she is.  Obviously very insecure for some reason, so you're better off leaving that alone.  Chicks with issues are bad, m'kay?


 I know. :-\ You haven't read the whole post _*have*_ you.


----------



## daisycreek

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Do you honestly think I expected to find 'a piece,' as you so elloquently put it? I just wanted to check the intelligence level around here.
> 
> BTW "elloquently" is a big boy word.



BTW big boy ...  you didn't spell it correctly


----------



## Phina

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> Anyway, *she's either ugly or thinks she is.  Obviously very insecure for some reason, so you're better off leaving that alone.*  Chicks with issues are bad, m'kay?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

daisycreek said:


> BTW big boy ...  you didn't spell it correctly



oh well


----------



## PureMuscle

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -----------------------------------
> "doofus??" You want to stand on a ladder and say that to _my face_ Remember this too; computers are like TV's. If you don't like what's on, either change the channel, turn it off or just keep your trap shut.
> 
> If I want any sh*t outta you, I'll squeeze your head.





If he won't say it, I will.  I'll give you the ladder though.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

PureMuscle said:


> If he won't say it, I will.  I'll give you the ladder though.



whatever dude


----------



## Baja28

BuddyLee said:


> It just went down a few points with the addition of this thread.


  BuddyLee is back!!


----------



## Baja28

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, I can sleep sound tonight. You think I'm a friggin idiot.
> Thanks


You're wrong [again].  You ARE a friggin idiot.


----------



## PureMuscle

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> whatever dude



Witty!


----------



## aps45819

rack'm said:


> Dictionary for Decoding Women's Personal Ads
> 40-ish....................................49.
> 
> Adventurous..........................Slept with everyone.
> 
> Athletic..................................No breasts.
> 
> Average looking....................Moooo.
> 
> Beautiful................................Pathological liar.
> 
> Emotionally Secure................On medication.
> 
> Feminist.................................Fat.
> 
> Free Spirit.............................Junkie.
> 
> Friendship first.......................Former Slut
> 
> New-Age..............................Body hair in the wrong places
> 
> Old-fashioned........................No B.J.'s
> 
> Open-minded.........................Desperate.
> 
> Outgoing................................Loud and embarrassing.
> 
> Professional................. ..........#####.
> 
> Voluptuous.............................Very fat.
> 
> Large frame............................Hugely fat.
> 
> Wants soul mate.....................Stalker.



Average build.........................All my friends are fat too


----------



## PureMuscle

Baja28 said:


> You're wrong [again].  You ARE a friggin idiot.





To put it kindly.


----------



## Baja28

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> That took some though. Did you hurt yourself?


Yes.  When I patted your pin head.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

PureMuscle said:


> Witty!



Thought I'd keep it simple so you could figure it out.


----------



## Chain729

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> Because it separates me from the idiots so other readers can see the intelligent posts.



Can you get anymore arrogant and dense?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Baja28 said:


> Yes.  When I patted your pin head.



ooooh ouch.....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Chain729 said:


> Can you get anymore arrogant and dense?




sure!


----------



## PureMuscle

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Thought I'd keep it simple so you could figure it out.



C'mon now, judging by all of your posts which contain the most desperate attempts to pick up anything with a heartbeat, and their content, I'd say you can't post anything but the simplest of comments.


----------



## aps45819

Chain729 said:


> Can you get anymore arrogant and dense?



Actually, you can


----------



## Chain729

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> sure!



Well, at least you admit that you're an arrogant, close-minded fool.  :shrug:


----------



## PureMuscle

Chain729 said:


> Well, at least you admit that you're an arrogant, close-minded, desperate, misled fool.  :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

PureMuscle said:


> C'mon now, judging by all of your posts which contain the most desperate attempts to pick up anything with a heartbeat, and their content, I'd say you can't post anything but the simplest of comments.



nope


----------



## Chain729

aps45819 said:


> Actually, you can


----------



## Dougstermd

Chain729 said:


> Yes.
> I ran into one of those once.  Sweet girl, but it was possible that I could end up eaten.
> There are those that say worse things in real life.  Bored Mommy makes us be good.  And why not?  That should be the goal in EVERYONE'S life.
> Why?  Middle aged drunk women are the best    Of course, there is that ethical code about making the arrangements BEFORE they're drunk....





now this is funny when you read it without all the other quotes.

Looks like you called V a middleaged drunk woman


----------



## Baja28

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Thought I'd keep it simple so you could figure it out.





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Do you honestly think I expected to find 'a piece,' as you so elloquently put it? I just wanted to check the intelligence level around here.
> 
> BTW "elloquently" is a big boy word.





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Nope. But YOU caught it didn't ya Jethro.





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> That took some though. Did you hurt yourself?





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> You actually thought I wanted to hook up. You must be one of those idiots who believes EVERYTHING you read.





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> OH NO!





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I know. :-\ You haven't read the whole post _*have*_ you.





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> oh well





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> whatever dude





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ooooh ouch.....





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> sure!





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> nope


Just 12 of the MANY reasons you're single and desperate....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Baja28 said:


> Just 12 of the MANY reasons you're single and desperate....



*single*, yes.


----------



## (((echo)))




----------



## Dougstermd

So who is gona when the race today?


----------



## Kain99

Dougstermd said:


> So who is gona when the race today?



Drinking early?


----------



## Dougstermd

Kain99 said:


> Drinking early?



yeah I find its easier to pickup drunk chics on the forums when i am drinking


----------



## Kain99

Dougstermd said:


> yeah I find its easier to pickup drunk chics on the forums when i am drinking



Good Plan!


----------



## Baja28

Dougstermd said:


> yeah I find its easier to pickup drunk chics on the forums when i am drinking


Last time I'm telling you Doug!!  Quit getting drunk and telling them you're me!!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Dougstermd said:


> yeah I find its easier to pickup drunk chics on the forums when i am drinking




and I'M the loser?


----------



## Dougstermd

Baja28 said:


> Last time I'm telling you Doug!!  Quit getting drunk and telling them you're me!!




They see right through my Kramer i mean Krapa...

you know what I mean


----------



## Dougstermd

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> and I'M the loser?



No your just the dumbazz


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Dougstermd said:


> No your just the dumbazz



|
\/


----------



## toppick08

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> |
> \/



The next time you get horny....buy a lb. of bologna......


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:


> So who is gona when the race today?



Won't be anybody driving a stock car


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

toppick08 said:


> The next time you get horny....buy a lb. of bologna......


----------------------------

Thanx for the first hand advice.


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:


> Won't be anybody driving a stock car



can i get a


----------



## MMDad

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Do you honestly think I expected to find 'a piece,' as you so elloquently put it? I just wanted to check the intelligence level around here.
> 
> BTW "elloquently" is a big boy word.



Yes, you are looking for a piece. Your desperate need to get your tiny wee-wee wet permeates your every post.

Now you are trying to pretend that this was some experiment? Pretty disingenious of you. You can "eloquently" look that up, "big boy."
Notice how I spelled "eloquently" right but you didn't, "big boy?"


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MMDad said:


> Yes, you are looking for a piece. Your desperate need to get your tiny wee-wee wet permeates your every post.
> 
> Now you are trying to pretend that this was some experiment? Pretty disingenious of you. You can "eloquently" look that up, "big boy."
> Notice how I spelled "eloquently" right but you didn't, "big boy?"



|
|
\/


----------



## vraiblonde

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I know. :-\ You haven't read the whole post _*have*_ you.



Honey, I just got back from the Keys and I know you don't think I'm going to jam my buzz by reading 20+ pages of this silliness.


----------



## Dougstermd

vraiblonde said:


> Honey, I just got back from the Keys and I know you don't think I'm going to jam my buzz by reading 20+ pages of this silliness.



just read what chain said about you


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

vraiblonde said:


> Honey, I just got back from the Keys and I know you don't think I'm going to jam my buzz by reading 20+ pages of this silliness.



and yet.....here you are.

|
|
\/


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Honey, I just got back from the Keys and I know you don't think I'm going to jam my buzz by reading 20+ pages of this silliness.



I bet you got some killer tan lines.........


----------



## vraiblonde

Dougstermd said:


> just read what chain said about you



Chain wants a butt-kicking.

But your av reminds me of a guy we saw in a bar who did a rendition of "Feelin' Groovy" titled "Feel Her Boobies".


----------



## Dougstermd

vraiblonde said:


> Chain wants a butt-kicking.
> 
> But your av reminds me of a guy we saw in a bar who did a rendition of "Feelin' Groovy" titled "Feel Her Boobies".


----------



## GWguy

Dougstermd said:


> yeah I find its easier to pickup drunk chics on the forums when i am drinking



I tried that last night.... not a single PM or kramer........    I know when to quit....


----------



## Chain729

vraiblonde said:


> Chain wants a butt-kicking.
> 
> But your av reminds me of a guy we saw in a bar who did a rendition of "Feelin' Groovy" titled "Feel Her Boobies".



Doug,

Thanks for twisting what I said and getting bored mommy mad at me.  



-Chain

P.S.  I'm going to go pout now.


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> I tried that last night.... not a single PM or kramer........    I know when to quit....



The secret is the way Dougster does a butt


----------



## Chain729

Dye Tied said:


> The secret is the way Dougster does a butt



Are you saying the forum women like it in the


----------



## toppick08

Chain729 said:


> Are you saying the forum women like it in the


----------



## Dougstermd

Chain729 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thanks for twisting what I said and getting bored mommy mad at me.
> 
> 
> 
> -Chain
> 
> P.S.  I'm going to go pout now.



I did not twist it


----------



## Dye Tied

Chain729 said:


> Are you saying the forum women like it in the



:shrug: Doug has done up to 8 or 10 butts at a time


----------



## Dougstermd

Dye Tied said:


> :shrug: Doug has done up to 8 or 10 butts at a time



Now I got that song playin in my head


doin da butt ...sexy sexy sexy...MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Hank

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you don't, please keep your unsolicited comments to yourself. Better yet, move on heh?
> --------------------------------------
> I was took online classes rather recently, attempting to obtain some higher knowledge. The key word is "attempting."
> 
> One of the requirements was, we had to write what basically amounted to an auto-biography. There were chat rooms; what is more commonly known as message boards; available so we could socialize outside of the online classroom.
> 
> I met this woman who lives in P.G.. We began corresponding back and forth; "Tell me about yourself,"; that kind of thing. But.....she doesn't want to exchange pictures; and I don't mean "dirty" ones; nor will she describe herself. When I push the issue, "Gwen" gets angry and tells me I am too hung up on looks and the superficial. "Why can't we just chat online and see where it goes," she says. "Why do you want to know what I look like so badly?"
> It goes on like that.
> 
> All skepticism and aforementioned unsolicited comments about online relationships aside for a moment; I can't figure why "Gwen" won't let _me_ see _her_. That tells me something and I know I'm going to get flack about this, "She is either outright unattractive or she has a low opinion of herself. Along that tack, I know I am not God's gift; I could stand to lose weight, etc., etc., but I was honest with her and sent her a real picture of myself.
> 
> "Gwen" talks about getting to know each other better and so-on and so-forth but I think honesty and or openness has to come into play _somewhere_.
> 
> 
> 
> No unsolicited comments, I said



Wonder how this is working out?


----------



## Hank

*No unsolicited comments!!!*


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Hank said:


> Wonder how this is working out?



Well, I'll tell ya.....

This thread was from three years ago. BOY you must get bored.

Gwen did send me a picture.

I'm not being  discriminatory, but Gwen turned out to be a  black 50-something _woman_.....5'6" and 285 _easy._
Gwen never told me her weight but I guessed from the picture she sent me.
She lived in the mid-west somewhere, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.


----------



## jetmonkey

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I'm not being  discriminatory


...


----------



## Nickel

jetmonkey said:


> ...


----------



## jetmonkey

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Gwen turned out to be a  black 50-something _woman_



You were hoping for a dude?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

jetmonkey said:


> You were hoping for a dude?



No, wise-a**. I just wasn't expecting what I previously described.


----------



## jetmonkey

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> No, wise-a**. I just wasn't expecting what I previously described.



"Gwen turned out to be a black 50-something _woman_"

The placement of the italics made it seem like being a woman was the characteristic you took exception to :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Well, I'll tell ya.....
> 
> This thread was from three years ago. BOY you must get bored.
> 
> Gwen did send me a picture.
> 
> I'm not being  discriminatory, but Gwen turned out to be a  black 50-something _woman_.....5'6" and 285 _easy._
> Gwen never told me her weight but I guessed from the picture she sent me.
> She lived in the mid-west somewhere, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.



What happened w/ VD?


----------



## Nickel

lovinmaryland said:


> What happened w/ VD?


Antibiotic?


----------



## Baja28

Nickel said:


> Antibiotic?


----------



## warneckutz

jetmonkey said:


> You were hoping for a dude?





lovinmaryland said:


> What happened w/ VD?





The LOVE TRAINwreck


----------



## Hank

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Well, I'll tell ya.....
> 
> This thread was from three years ago. BOY you must get bored.
> 
> Gwen did send me a picture.
> 
> I'm not being  discriminatory, but Gwen turned out to be a  black 50-something _woman_.....5'6" and 285 _easy._
> Gwen never told me her weight but I guessed from the picture she sent me.
> She lived in the mid-west somewhere, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.



What about the chick I tried hooking you with?


----------



## Hank

lovinmaryland said:


> What happened w/ VD?


----------



## bresamil

I can't believe I missed this thread the first time around.


----------



## Hank

pooazzredneck said:


> Now, someone may want to think about these words, after all it was written by sum1 kinda a lil bit smart(r) now?????????????? U`ll Neva Know, unless........ Any1 can dress up or down, but the 1 that looks Gr8 anytime makes a big difference. That spark will hit ya better everytime. Anything else will just fall into place, that is if both r in sync. Body language says a bunch, b4 any words are exchanged. Either you make it happen if you want to, or just walk away..no regrets, no cussin. Bad feelings should never be an issue at all, as well as any wtf attitude. It happened. No words at all is better than wishin u hadn`t said something you may wish you hadn`t. True love is real, not surreal. Every1 defines it differently. It`s all in how either of the participating parties interpret what they want a/o desire.Communication plain & simple. True Friends stay in sync. Risque there`s always a little of risk (choose a better word if ya wanna) involved in getting to know sum1 better, or even after ya do. What will other ppl say, scru em, not out to please any1 else. That lil risk no matter when or where keeps more than just the sparks alive, it makes ya want to be bad. Hell any boring person is just that; either out of touch with The Real World, blind, or has tunnel vision. A no-go from go-from go-street way b4 that initial Hey how ya doin, nice to meet U after all Humans are meant to have fun & be happy. Doesn`t have 2 b a battle, supposed to be a lil challenge sure, no matter who thinks they (may) have won.Compromise. b smart w/o feeling that u`ve given in to any submission. Like was std, if 2 ppl r smart enough from go-street, aka can converse, & even ? relate to certain likes/dislikes. If that ember doesn`t even exist from the initial rendevouz, then Hey so be it. U`ll neva know until sum1 makes that initial move, whether verbal or otherwise! Everything has a starting point. How you continue on is ^ to both parties. Listen & Just be yourself, how much simpler can that be? As sum1 also often has std, Comprehension is a must, and most def inline with that is Trust. Whether 1 or the other is married or not!Commmunication, Listening, Understanding, Patience, Acceptance, Trust, Compromise, Confidence. Quite sure sum1 has addressed that in the past numerous times. i.e.....personal/private forums. That`s history. Neva b above it to say You`re Sorry! Let it be known, & work it out. Not to the extreme that you cannot change & adjust comfortably though. Sure this is internet, and some may have either, let`s say....become content (happy) with a person, (or maybe tolerable) or just totally kissed off the possibilty. Can say/typing in this case though, if it hadn`t been for a certain person, something could have evolved very nice. 1 instance unknowingly, the other a definite yes, Yet, won`t mention any names, a few scrued that positive 1 ^ (still a bit po`d). On the flipside, someone let me know that, Hey ne ne ne ne ne, maybe you should be a tad wiser, & don`t go there. A huge TY to that person. Howeva, neva discount any possibilty with someone you are interested in. If ya don`t ask & step fwd, U`ll Neva Know.Those who are lookin as is often stated, sum may be desperate, or on a rebound, (kinda bad move), while those that aren`t afraid to @ least surface the topic are much smarter & may know someday! Ya don`t have to be married to enjoy each others company. If it`s meant to be, then let it happen naturally, & not force fed. Even a close friendship is allowable.
> 
> True friends speak with each other, not @ each other. Just a nice polite "I`d like to talk with you" is not a sin!
> 
> *Internet is 1 thing, a nice phonechat w/o any guilt trip is ok, keep it simple. & honest. If anything else evolves, both are smart enough 2 either say Ok, or "I Don`t Think So"*



freak


----------



## MMDad

pooazzredneck said:


> Now, someone may want to think about these words, after all it was written by sum1 kinda a lil bit smart(r) now?????????????? U`ll Neva Know, unless........ Any1 can dress up or down, but the 1 that looks Gr8 anytime makes a big difference. That spark will hit ya better everytime. Anything else will just fall into place, that is if both r in sync. Body language says a bunch, b4 any words are exchanged. Either you make it happen if you want to, or just walk away..no regrets, no cussin. Bad feelings should never be an issue at all, as well as any wtf attitude. It happened. No words at all is better than wishin u hadn`t said something you may wish you hadn`t. True love is real, not surreal. Every1 defines it differently. It`s all in how either of the participating parties interpret what they want a/o desire.Communication plain & simple. True Friends stay in sync. Risque there`s always a little of risk (choose a better word if ya wanna) involved in getting to know sum1 better, or even after ya do. What will other ppl say, scru em, not out to please any1 else. That lil risk no matter when or where keeps more than just the sparks alive, it makes ya want to be bad. Hell any boring person is just that; either out of touch with The Real World, blind, or has tunnel vision. A no-go from go-from go-street way b4 that initial Hey how ya doin, nice to meet U after all Humans are meant to have fun & be happy. Doesn`t have 2 b a battle, supposed to be a lil challenge sure, no matter who thinks they (may) have won.Compromise. b smart w/o feeling that u`ve given in to any submission. Like was std, if 2 ppl r smart enough from go-street, aka can converse, & even ? relate to certain likes/dislikes. If that ember doesn`t even exist from the initial rendevouz, then Hey so be it. U`ll neva know until sum1 makes that initial move, whether verbal or otherwise! Everything has a starting point. How you continue on is ^ to both parties. Listen & Just be yourself, how much simpler can that be? As sum1 also often has std, Comprehension is a must, and most def inline with that is Trust. Whether 1 or the other is married or not!Commmunication, Listening, Understanding, Patience, Acceptance, Trust, Compromise, Confidence. Quite sure sum1 has addressed that in the past numerous times. i.e.....personal/private forums. That`s history. Neva b above it to say You`re Sorry! Let it be known, & work it out. Not to the extreme that you cannot change & adjust comfortably though. Sure this is internet, and some may have either, let`s say....become content (happy) with a person, (or maybe tolerable) or just totally kissed off the possibilty. Can say/typing in this case though, if it hadn`t been for a certain person, something could have evolved very nice. 1 instance unknowingly, the other a definite yes, Yet, won`t mention any names, a few scrued that positive 1 ^ (still a bit po`d). On the flipside, someone let me know that, Hey ne ne ne ne ne, maybe you should be a tad wiser, & don`t go there. A huge TY to that person. Howeva, neva discount any possibilty with someone you are interested in. If ya don`t ask & step fwd, U`ll Neva Know.Those who are lookin as is often stated, sum may be desperate, or on a rebound, (kinda bad move), while those that aren`t afraid to @ least surface the topic are much smarter & may know someday! Ya don`t have to be married to enjoy each others company. If it`s meant to be, then let it happen naturally, & not force fed. Even a close friendship is allowable.
> 
> True friends speak with each other, not @ each other. Just a nice polite "I`d like to talk with you" is not a sin!
> 
> *Internet is 1 thing, a nice phonechat w/o any guilt trip is ok, keep it simple. & honest. If anything else evolves, both are smart enough 2 either say Ok, or "I Don`t Think So"*



One day you might trick a woman into talking to you. Keep hoping.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> One day you might trick a woman into talking to you. Keep hoping.



Please....Lance needs rope and duct tape when it comes to women!


----------



## Railroad

This garbage begs for a New York Hooker, and it makes all of you look very stupid.


----------



## Hank

Railroad said:


> This garbage begs for a New York Hooker, and it makes all of you look very stupid.



idiot


----------



## warneckutz

Hank said:


> What about the chick I tried hooking you with?



Indeed... beggars can't be choosers


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

jetmonkey said:


> "Gwen turned out to be a black 50-something _woman_"
> 
> The placement of the italics made it seem like being a woman was the characteristic you took exception to :shrug:



Ohhhh.....well..... :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

*Okay Here's What Happened With VD*



Hank said:


>



.....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.


----------



## lovinmaryland

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.



Did you even meet her in person?  

Geez louise I can tell you why you are having a hard time dating... you are going for looks & body only.


----------



## Hank

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.



Oh....and like you are George Clooney and shiat!!! You big dope!


----------



## jetmonkey

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.



So African Americans and the corpulent need not apply


----------



## lovinmaryland

Hank said:


> Oh....and like you are George Clooney and shiat!!! You big dope!


No kidding!  


jetmonkey said:


> So African Americans and the corpulent need not apply


----------



## jetmonkey

night buzzards


----------



## VenusDoom

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.



Now now, Poor Man's Steven Segal... Let's be truthful.

What happened to VD is this:  you creeped her out.  It's cool to say you may have seen me one place... But to constantly question the seeing of me in places without advancing the conversation is CREEPY.  Seriously.  You want to know why online dating doesn't work for you?  Check your conversability and don't act stalkerish three emails in.  You can't pass on something that's already given you thep red light.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

Sounds like love to me!!!


----------



## nomoney

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.


 

You have maybe 2 real teeth left and you live with your parents ...."sizeable"  is pretty much the only option you have now and days.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

VenusDoom said:


> Now now, Poor Man's Steven Segal... Let's be truthful.
> 
> What happened to VD is this:  you creeped *her* out.  It's cool to say you may have seen *me* one place... But to constantly question the seeing of me in places without advancing the conversation is CREEPY.  Seriously.  You want to know why online dating doesn't work for you?  Check your conversability and don't act stalkerish three emails in.  You can't pass on something that's already given you thep red light.




Seems like you're having pronoun trouble. Is "her" really you; or is "me" really you? 

And WHO "constantly" questioned *anything*? I did nothing of the sort.
"'stalkerish' three e-mails in"? How did you come up *with that*??
Know what? _Never mind_. I think we will both be okay.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

nomoney said:


> You have maybe 2 real teeth left and you live with your parents ...."sizeable"  is pretty much the only option you have now and days.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Seems like you're having pronoun trouble. Is "her" really you; or is "me" really you?
> 
> And WHO "constantly" questioned *anything*? I did nothing of the sort.
> "'stalkerish' three e-mails in"? How did you come up *with that*??
> Know what? _Never mind_. I think we will both be okay.





Control yourself and figure it out... she's playing hard to get... Go get it big guy


----------



## Hank

nomoney said:


> You have maybe 2 real teeth left and you live with your parents ...."sizeable"  is pretty much the only option you have now and days.



Don't forget the stylish ponytail....


----------



## TheGreatZamboni

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....who, if memory serves, is a "sizeable" (sp?) invididual.
> Thanks for the effort there Hank; but no thanks.



And you wonder why "gwen" didn't want to send you a picture.  With all of this online relationship and "oh she's just too big" stuff, you sound like one of those stick-thin geeks that plays online games all the time and can't get a real woman.  Are you dating an Elf in World of Warcraft?  Bad news: it's a dude.


----------



## VenusDoom

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Seems like you're having pronoun trouble. Is "her" really you; or is "me" really you?
> 
> And WHO "constantly" questioned *anything*? I did nothing of the sort.
> "'stalkerish' three e-mails in"? How did you come up *with that*??
> Know what? _Never mind_. I think we will both be okay.



Whatever makes you feel better about yourself :shrug:


----------



## Hank

VenusDoom said:


> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself :shrug:



I'm sure his meds help with that....


----------



## warneckutz

TheGreatZamboni said:


> And you wonder why "gwen" didn't want to send you a picture.  With all of this online relationship and "oh she's just too big" stuff, you sound like one of those stick-thin geeks that plays online games all the time and can't get a real woman.  Are you dating an Elf in World of Warcraft?  Bad news: it's a dude.





He's Steven Seagal, ya better be careful!


----------



## lovinmaryland

DeeKPeePee if you werent so worried in the superficial aspects you'd probably be happily married or in a relationship by now.


----------



## Hank

lovinmaryland said:


> DeeKPeePee if you werent so worried in the superficial aspects you'd probably be happily married or in a relationship by now.



no doubt...and I thought I was shallow...


----------



## Beta84

lovinmaryland said:


> DeeKPeePee if you werent so worried in the superficial aspects you'd probably be happily married or in a relationship by now.



I don't know how old he is, but assuming he's some 25 yr old kid or something then I can understand not wanting to date a 50 yr old.  If he's in his 40s then he's got another thing coming to him.  And not wanting to talk to someone because they may be a little plump is so high school.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> I don't know how old he is, but assuming he's some 25 yr old kid or something then I can understand not wanting to date a 50 yr old.  If he's in his 40s then he's got another thing coming to him.  And not wanting to talk to someone because they may be a little plump is so high school.







Sorry, its been a while. Had to be done.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta84 said:


> I don't know how old he is, but assuming he's some 25 yr old kid or something then I can understand not wanting to date a 50 yr old.  If he's in his 40s then he's got another thing coming to him.  And not wanting to talk to someone because they may be a little plump is so high school.



I am pretty sure he is in his 40's.


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> I am pretty sure he is in his 40's.



Add 20+ years to that photo taken in 1980


----------



## Hank

warneckutz said:


> Add 20+ years to that photo taken in 1980



What gave it away? The paneled walls?


----------



## warneckutz

pooazzredneck said:


> Prime xample of Y that otha website went belly ^. now all y`all r back in yr same ole fassions. ya can`t hide. U were made long ago.
> 
> Amazin how easy it is 2 figure y`all out, besides knowin xactly who y`all r.
> 
> Sum1 goofed ^ @ a certain chatmeet, sum1 shoulda asked a certain person.  it was hilarious, oh yeah...
> 
> kinda like that *"Shot @ @ missed, chit @ & Hit"*
> 
> hm? a play on words? *ya think????*



I'm Batman...


----------



## Hank

pooazzredneck said:


> Prime xample of Y that otha website went belly ^. now all y`all r back in yr same ole fassions. ya can`t hide. U were made long ago.
> 
> Amazin how easy it is 2 figure y`all out, besides knowin xactly who y`all r.
> 
> Sum1 goofed ^ @ a certain chatmeet, sum1 shoulda asked a certain person.  it was hilarious, oh yeah...
> 
> kinda like that *"Shot @ @ missed, chit @ & Hit"*
> 
> hm? a play on words? *ya think????*
> 
> Beta always did say nah, can`t b _____ surely not. can`t tipe.   boing  slamdunked bigtime
> 
> *SEC Rules*



Die in a Fire.....


----------



## Hank

pooazzredneck said:


> kurekted post. **
> 
> Prime xample of Y that otha website went belly ^. now all y`all r back in yr same ole fassions. ya can`t hide. U were made long ago.
> 
> Amazin how easy it is 2 figure y`all out, besides knowin xactly who y`all r.
> 
> Sum1 goofed ^ @ a certain chatmeet, sum1 shoulda asked a certain person.  it was hilarious, oh yeah...
> 
> kinda like that *"Shot @ @ missed, chit @ & Hit"*
> 
> hm? a play on words? *ya think????*
> 
> XX did say nah, can`t b _____ surely not. can`t tipe. Beta did say Oh Yeah _____ can too.   boing  slamdunked bigtime  *that thread is still available 2.*
> 
> *SEC Rules*



You should feel honored! We had a smiley named after you.....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

warneckutz said:


> Add 20+ years to that photo taken in 1980



and subtract 3 years


----------



## Radiant1

warneckutz said:


> Add 20+ years to that photo taken in 1980



It's 2011. You're too pretty for math.


----------



## TGB

Pete said:


> There are some key words or phrases to look for.
> 
> Athletic = Plays linebacker in semi-pro football team.
> 
> Healthy/slightly overweight = Big
> 
> Rubenesque = really big
> 
> Big heart = Big ass
> 
> Love the inner me = The outer me makes small kids cry and puppies run away yelping.
> 
> Homebody = The government has limited my "out time" to cut down on Sasquatch sightings reported to local police.





This has me in stiches. I am going to use this


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> freak



How did you know? I mean..you actually read all of that??


----------



## warneckutz

Radiant1 said:


> It's 2011. You're too pretty for math.



...But not calories or pH levels!


----------

